# Hamilton Dam



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Good fishing article. http://m.journal-news.com/hamiltonjn/db_41546/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=fK2gUw3Z


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I will say that this year, specifically at the lower dam, I have seen more people than ever before. The last couple years maybe twice during the year when I went out there would be 5 or more other people fishing, this year I have seen more than 10 people 6-10 times I have been there. Don't know if that has more to do with the increased attention to the area or the economy though, I would think that driving the extra distance would deter people if the economy idea were the case. The larger numbers of people I notice out there has led me to go there less because I don't generally enjoy the crowds, but when I have gone my catch rate and quality seem to be like normal. Also I have noticed pictures of large fish making there way on to here more frequently than before. Not sure if that has to do with more lines being in the water or just a sign of a growing fishery. Either way it's nice to be able to go into your backyard and have viable fishing option regardless of the pressure.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I have fished the lower dam more this year than I normally do; its within minutes of my house. Normally Im off to other areas when it starts getting hot but between work and the kids activities my schedule is tighter this year. 
I was there for a little while on Sunday; it was kind of crowded on the east side, a little too crowded for me. I saw a couple decent flatheads caught, I caught a 25 inch flatty on a twister tail.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I was by there yesterday and the MCD was having rocks added to the east side.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

were they adding gravel rocks or more boulders?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

treytd32 said:


> were they adding gravel rocks or more boulders?


They were laying good sized boulders down when I got there; they may have laid gravel down before that. It looked like preventive maintenance, keeping erosion under control. There were several dump trucks and they had a trackhoe moving things around. It looked like they were mainly concerned with the bike path but they moved some things around by the river's edge too.
It didn't seem to bother the fish on the west side, I caught 2 decent cats, a gar, a drum and foul hooked a big ole carp all on a rattlin' rapala.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Dandrews said:


> They were laying good sized boulders down when I got there; they may have laid gravel down before that. It looked like preventive maintenance, keeping erosion under control. There were several dump trucks and they had a trackhoe moving things around. It looked like they were mainly concerned with the bike path but they moved some things around by the river's edge too.
> It didn't seem to bother the fish on the west side, I caught 2 decent cats, a gar, a drum and foul hooked a big ole carp all on a rattlin' rapala.


How the heck do you get to the west side of the dam?Do you have to park by the ramp behind the bowling alley and walk down?Man that looks like a long walk.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

ROCKS said:


> How the heck do you get to the west side of the dam?Do you have to park by the ramp behind the bowling alley and walk down?Man that looks like a long walk.


Thats what I do. Its kind of a pain in the butt, but Ive walked farther to get to a hole.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've walked over 2 miles to get to a hole before lol as an alternative to the long walk if you know the river at all from wading there are several spots that you can cross without going above your belly button


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Dandrews said:


> Thats what I do. Its kind of a pain in the butt, but Ive walked farther to get to a hole.


I saw you down there today (I think). If that was you that pulled up in the green mini van. I was fishing the ramp with my sister in law in a white explorer. Didn't say anything as I wasn't sure if it was you lol.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> I saw you down there today (I think). If that was you that pulled up in the green mini van. I was fishing the ramp with my sister in law in a white explorer. Didn't say anything as I wasn't sure if it was you lol.


Yep, that was me. I just commented on your Fish Ohio Channel....congratulations again.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

speaking of it being more crowded down there, this spring me and two guys i work with were fishing at the boat ramp after work waiting for light to walk down to the dam. This young "lady" walks down to us in the dark and looks my buddy up and down and says 'you know, I'll fish with anybody"... 

Has anyone else had a run in with the boat ramp girl?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> speaking of it being more crowded down there, this spring me and two guys i work with were fishing at the boat ramp after work waiting for light to walk down to the dam. This young "lady" walks down to us in the dark and looks my buddy up and down and says 'you know, I'll fish with anybody"...
> 
> Has anyone else had a run in with the boat ramp girl?


So did your buddy fish with her? lmao. 

Good ole' Hamilton.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> speaking of it being more crowded down there, this spring me and two guys i work with were fishing at the boat ramp after work waiting for light to walk down to the dam. This young "lady" walks down to us in the dark and looks my buddy up and down and says 'you know, I'll fish with anybody"...
> 
> Has anyone else had a run in with the boat ramp girl?


Did he catch anything?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

sounds like he could have caught something from just looking at her lol


----------



## biggredj (May 24, 2010)

I'd be the buddy that he is talking about and no I didn't take her fishing lol...if there's one thing I've learned from all these years living by the river in Hamilton its never eat the fish out of it and never eat the girls that hang out down by it, their both equally diseased 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

oh come on man you could have helped the girl out and taken her fishing......she just wanted to have a little fun lol


----------

